# Studio pets - bad idea?



## Be_Sharp (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey folks, 
I'm thinking of getting a puppy, probably a toy cockapoo, and it would need to be in the studio with me most days. I'm curious to know if anyone here has a pet in their studio, and if so, how is that working out for you - is it a distraction or not? Any good tips regarding how to keep pets entertained and protect studio gear (e.g.cable management tips) would also be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2021)

OMG GET THE PUPPY!!


----------



## pmountford (Jan 19, 2021)

In my experience, it has depended on the age of the animal as to how much they distract. But either way it's a nice distraction to have! I had an elderly weimaraner dog that would sit for hours in my studio with me. Since he passed away 3 years ago we bought another two puppies and alot of the time the new weimaraner (now 2 years old) will be (relatively) content but sometimes he just wants to climb up me. Either way, music writing can be a solitary activity so having any companion, particularly man's best friend, can be a good thing.

Having said all that, if/when I get a tight deadline project, I'm not so sure whether I'd have him in with me quite as much...

Apologies for turning this into a 'here's my dog in the studio' gallery, but it's quite timely example as this was yesterday. As you can see you don't get much done when they're helping...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 19, 2021)

I've never had issues with my pets but they were already house trained when I let them in the studio so they never chewed on anything. I've had problems with them trying to get behind my desk and then getting stuck but they haven't tried to do that in a while. Mostly just sit on the carpet I have at the back of the room.

Having said that, I'm currently staying elsewhere with 4 cats that aren't very house trained and it's been a problem. They like to chew on cables but haven't yet damaged anything. I'm going to tape everything down so that hopefully the dangly cables don't distract them. I'm also worried about them damaging speakers (woofer surrounds in particular). The main issue, though, has been them sitting on my keyboard. Whenever I step away I leave the desktop selected so that in most cases their button mashing doesn't do anything.

As far as distraction, it's never been a problem. I'm perfectly happy to give them 5 minutes of attention every hour and then they generally go off and do their own thing. Right now I can see 3 cats and 2 dogs with none of them having moved in the past hour.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2021)

Will the pup be getting enough stimulation and exercise?


----------



## erikradbo (Jan 19, 2021)

pmountford said:


> In my experience, it has depended on the age of the animal as to how much they distract. But either way it's a nice distraction to have! I had an elderly weimaraner dog that would sit for hours in my studio with me. Since he passed away 3 years ago we bought another two puppies and alot of the time the new weimaraner (now 2 years old) will be (relatively) content but sometimes he just wants to climb up me. Either way, music writing can be a solitary activity so having any companion, particularly man's best friend, can be a good thing.
> 
> Having said all that, if/when I get a tight deadline project, I'm not so sure whether I'd have him in with me quite as much...
> 
> Apologies for turning this into a 'here's my dog in the studio' gallery, but it's quite timely example as this was yesterday. As you can see you don't get much done when they're helping...


PLEASE let this thread derail into a "here's my dog in the studio"-gallery.


----------



## cuttime (Jan 19, 2021)

Cats always puke in the most inaccessible spots.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2021)

erikradbo said:


> PLEASE let this thread derail into a "here's my dog in the studio"-gallery.


----------



## Be_Sharp (Jan 19, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Will the pup be getting enough stimulation and exercise?


I would aim to walk it at least twice a day, and I have a back garden for it to play in.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 19, 2021)

I always did all my music creation at my studio, but in 2020 I built a DAW to do some VI tracking at home. But there was a problem I hadn't foreseen which became immediately apparent: my two cats. They became like toddlers grandstanding for their dad's attention. "Dad! Daddy! Daddy! Dad! Daaaad! DADDY! DAADDYYYYYY!...." except in meows.

There were times I wished I were back in the peace and quiet of my studio, but I've gotten pretty good at ignoring the cats. Eventually they get bored and find a place to take a nap.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 19, 2021)

Why would anyone deprive themselves of this?


----------



## GNP (Jan 19, 2021)

I would love a pup or a cat but I'm allergic to fur


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Jan 19, 2021)

I wouldn't let a pet into my studio because of my gear.


----------



## Henu (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't need pets.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 20, 2021)

I mostly work in my home studio and while living outside the town area, I occasionally lack the needed peace and quiet thanks to my four beautiful and temperamental dachshunds. I always had one ever since childhood, and while I wouldn't trade them for anything, they can be quite noisy and demanding companions.

My puppies (they are five years now, actually) have custom-made kennels and spend most of their time in the garden, right below my studio window. As a consequence, I mainly use VI and DI sources in my work. 

I often think how nice would be to have one of them curled in a basket at my feet, but I would felt really bad if I had to leave the others outside at the same time. I sometimes let them inside, which is always eventful, to say the least.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 20, 2021)

GNP said:


> I would love a pup or a cat but I'm allergic to fur


Get a bald one


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 20, 2021)

We have a cat - but if I'm being honest, she's been banned from the studio ever since puking on my computer. Another risk: 18 month olds banging keyboards. She's not banned though.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 20, 2021)

Be_Sharp said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm thinking of getting a puppy, probably a toy cockapoo, and it would need to be in the studio with me most days. I'm curious to know if anyone here has a pet in their studio, and if so, how is that working out for you - is it a distraction or not? Any good tips regarding how to keep pets entertained and protect studio gear (e.g.cable management tips) would also be much appreciated! Thanks


It is a bad idea because of the fur and dirt...
But they are soooo cute, so who cares.... priorities!
(Got both dog and cat)


----------



## Be_Sharp (Jan 20, 2021)

Sounds like there is no such thing as a fully pet proofed studio. I guess I could build a little pen for the dog at the back of the room? I’d be gutted if my instruments got scratched or worse my computer got wrecked. Btw I also have two young kids and my studio is in my house... so throwing a puppy into the mix is probably a crazy idea! I’m sooo tempted though.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 20, 2021)

Be_Sharp said:


> Sounds like there is no such thing as a fully pet proofed studio. I guess I could build a little pen for the dog at the back of the room? I’d be gutted if my instruments got scratched or worse my computer got wrecked. Btw I also have two young kids and my studio is in my house... so throwing a puppy into the mix is probably a crazy idea! I’m sooo tempted though.


After the first 3-4 months puppies are no longer gear and sleepers potential destroyers.
I suggest you read all you can about "positive reinforcement" dog training techniques as they are the most effective and your dog will never ever touch your gear.
I can leave my dog alone for hours with a whole juicy chicken on the floor and he won't touch it....


----------



## d.healey (Jan 20, 2021)

Be_Sharp said:


> Sounds like there is no such thing as a fully pet proofed studio.


Depends on the pet, dog/cat/bird, nope. Get a rat, they're lots of fun, very intelligent, easy to train, and won't mess up your studio (actually get two, they like companionship).

If you really must get a dog then get one that's 1-2 years old from a rescue centre and go for a smaller, short haired breed.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 20, 2021)

Studio pets - bad idea?

My cat begs to differ.
A studio has :
- The scratching pole bass amp
- Plenty of cables to play with
- Plenty of hideouts
- Always a rubber band somewhere
- Shelves to climb
- Cupboards to explore
- Mooooooooooviiiiiiing faaaaaaaadeeeeers


----------



## Kent (Jan 20, 2021)

Pets are like windows: technically not something that should be in a studio, but a huge QOL benefit to the poor soul trapped inside


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2021)

If you love animals and your pet makes you happy, then by all means. My Cat is family and is treated as such.

She's intelligent and house trained so she's allowed almost everywhere, dangerous places have been proofed so she doesn't accidentally destroy stuff or electrocute herself.

Artistry is a lonely business at the best of times.

Of course, all pets are different and if you have a nibbler you might want to think twice. Dogs are easier to train than cats in that regard. I got rather lucky with mine.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 20, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> After the first 3-4 months puppies are no longer gear and sleepers potential destroyers.
> I suggest you read all you can about "positive reinforcement" dog training techniques as they are the most effective and your dog will never ever touch your gear.
> I can leave my dog alone for hours with a whole juicy chicken on the floor and he won't touch it....


Hmmm, what about the pet owner's inclinations?


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 20, 2021)

Tortoise.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 20, 2021)

cuttime said:


> Cats always puke in the most inaccessible spots.





Be_Sharp said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm thinking of getting a puppy, probably a toy cockapoo, and it would need to be in the studio with me most days. I'm curious to know if anyone here has a pet in their studio, and if so, how is that working out for you - is it a distraction or not? Any good tips regarding how to keep pets entertained and protect studio gear (e.g.cable management tips) would also be much appreciated! Thanks


I was once the proud owner of a Moog Opus 3 (miss that machine). One day it was covered by dozens of tiny baby spiders. I tried to make pets out of them but they would have none of it.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 20, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> We have a cat - but if I'm being honest, she's been banned from the studio ever since puking on my computer. Another risk: 18 month olds banging keyboards. She's not banned though.


Haha - my 18 month old stole my keyboard (typing one) other day while I was at work. I came home to a desktop full of gibberish text in various open windows! My wife said he was VERY pleased with himself. Sigh❤️


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 20, 2021)

My doggo is usually fast asleep next to my chair as I’m creating...she’s always welcome!


----------



## cuttime (Jan 20, 2021)

GNP said:


> I would love a pup or a cat but I'm allergic to fur


There are always Sphinx cats:


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 20, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Haha - my 18 month old stole my keyboard (typing one) other day while I was at work. I came home to a desktop full of gibberish text in various open windows! My wife said he was VERY pleased with himself. Sigh❤️


My previous cat did the same thing. Cats are funny like that  That old machine was set with no login though, i.e. always on... Now that the current machine has a login screen I haven't seen a feline typo in 2 years.

If she figures out my password though?

Clearly the next step is murdering me in my sleep.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Clearly the next step is murdering me in my sleep.



In your sleep? You're lucky.

Mine repeatedly tries to trip me up in order to break my neck or spine so she can eat me.

I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 21, 2021)

I have five cats who can come and go as they please to the studio/guest house/workspace for my partner building. The most frequent visitor is twenty-year-old grand lady Freja(my profile picture) who more or less lives on the sleeping loft above where I attempt to create my masterpieces. Being the equivalent of almost a hundred human years she's basically stone deaf which means I can play as loud as I want. ☺️

But when she thinks I've been focusing far too much on my music and far too little on her, she comes trudging down the stairs, meowing loudly (I sometimes fail to understand that the weird yowling background noise is coming from her and not from my Cubase session) for me to get my ass off the chair and come give her som tlc and food! 😀


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 21, 2021)

Maurenon said:


> The most frequent visitor is twenty-year-old grand lady Freja


What a beautiful chantilly!

Years ago I had an elderly cat that lost her hearing. Sometimes she would wake up from a nap meowing loudly, which I interpreted as crying, and would go around looking for me. I'd stop everything and comfort her because I didn't know if she had a bad dream, was panicking, feeling disoriented, or what. But I could tell that with the loss of hearing, she relied a lot more on tactile feedback. I used light switches to alert her of my presence in a room so I didn't accidentally spook her when she was facing away from me.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 21, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> What a beautiful chantilly!
> 
> Years ago I had an elderly cat that lost her hearing. Sometimes she would wake up from a nap meowing loudly, which I interpreted as crying, and would go around looking for me. I'd stop everything and comfort her because I didn't know if she had a bad dream, was panicking, feeling disoriented, or what. But I could tell that with the loss of hearing, she relied a lot more on tactile feedback. I used light switches to alert her of my presence in a room so I didn't accidentally spook her when she was facing away from me.


Yes, to give her tactile feedback is absolutely crucial. I have always been her favourite human and since her health began to deteriorate, she has become even more reliant on me being there for her.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 27, 2021)

Music studio around the corner has a toypoodle / spaniel cross. From very young they trained it in the studio, and it is the single best studio dog I've ever known. Its around 2 years old now.

The best studio dog aside from ours here - which is a large rescue dog (but rescued as a puppy!)
Who sleeps most of the time (though gets walkies at lunch - and there's enough folk around here that love him to keep him entertained. Especially clients who love him. He's in 3 times a week at least.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 28, 2021)

My dog Theo sings to anything piano related. Hence I do most of my composing on headphones...it originally began with him crooning whilst I played my acoustic Kawai upright but now it's extended to sampled pianos as well.... But I wouldn't change it for the world. My dogs keep my sanity.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 29, 2021)

I have 3 cats behaving totally different in my studio. My 18-year-old red tomcat (his name is Jerry ) mostly sleeps beside the subwoofers. I think he cannot hear much anymore, the deep frequencies seem to be good for his sleep.
My younger tomcat (my daughter called him "Findus" - google for that name, if you don't know it), a black and brown tiger with a tail like a skunk (no he's not!) mostly lies on his back on the floor, showing me his belly. I _cannot_ work on when he does that!  But after playing around with him I'm always happy and refreshed.
And my younger cat girl Emmy slinks around, always hoping not to be seen by me. If she recognizes a furtive look by me she's immediately out. She's frightened of all that worms and snakes on the floor, these strange noises coming from everywhere...

Fun fact: I forgot some day Findus in the studio overnight. Oh dear...
At the next morning he said to me embarrassed: "I had to pee! I could not hold it! Please do not be too angry! I didn't want to damage anything, believe me! You were just damn silly!" OK, I just read it in his eyes and feared the worst (I have carpet in my studio).

He could have peed everywhere. But he did it one time on an empty backpack which I could easily buckle into the washer. Nothing on the carpet. *phew* I thought that's all, so lucky me! But...
The second find was _*ON* _my desk... There was stagnant water all around my gear! 

But could have been worse as he aimed on the cloth I normally have to protect my keyboard from dust. That night it laid scrunched besides it, I forgot not only the tomcat. *phew* No pee flew off the desk or under any single piece of gear. So easy to catch and clean. *phew again*

I would not imagine how I would have been if the cloth were *on *my brand new NI Komplete Kontrol S Mk2...

I think he really tried to be as careful as possible because he had to make amends for his former behavior towards me. When we first met he bit me so fiercely that I had to go to hospital two times and wear bandages for one week on both hands. Scars to reside.
Since then he does everything he can to get back my affection. "I didn't mean to harm you! You were just damn silly!" And yes, he's right. And his strategy works.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 7, 2021)

GNP said:


> I would love a pup or a cat but I'm allergic to fur


Get a turtle.


----------



## Maurenon (Feb 7, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Get a turtle.


... Or a sphynx cat! 😺


----------



## Einzi (Mar 22, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> After the first 3-4 months puppies are no longer gear and sleepers potential destroyers.
> I suggest you read all you can about "positive reinforcement" dog training techniques as they are the most effective and your dog will never ever touch your gear.
> I can leave my dog alone for hours with a whole juicy chicken on the floor and he won't touch it....


Totally agree with this. A dog is cute, but without proper training, it won't be long until a speaker falls from its stand. A cat may seem calm, until it running around your desk or knocking your monitor down the floor! Don't get me wrong, I own 2 cats myself, they behave like a gentleman until they don't.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 22, 2021)

I've had cats all my life. Every one of them allowed in my studio. Number of incidents involving a cat knocking over a speaker, (or anything in my studio over for that matter)? None. Or at least nothing stands out that I can remember...

Number of incidents involving friends or co-artists spilling coffee/beer, or knocking something musical over? I don't have enough hands to count 

Experience has shown me that people tend to be much worse for equipment, studio furniture, etc... Dogs I could definitely see being a potential problem depending on their size or temperament. Even then I'm sure there are tons of artists who allow their dog in as the odd session sidekick....


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 23, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> I've had cats all my life. Every one of them allowed in my studio. Number of incidents involving a cat knocking over a speaker, (or anything in my studio over for that matter)? None. Or at least nothing stands out that I can remember...
> 
> Number of incidents involving friends or co-artists spilling coffee/beer, or knocking something musical over? I don't have enough hands to count
> 
> Experience has shown me that people tend to be much worse for equipment, studio furniture, etc... Dogs I could definitely see being a potential problem depending on their size or temperament. Even then I'm sure there are tons of artists who allow their dog in as the odd session sidekick....


100%!
I have super menacing and violent sounding signs around the studio, on the racks surfaces, desks etc warning about possibly being executed in the main square for resting drinks in the wrong place - and they still do it.... 
My dog on the other hand, behaves perfectly


----------

